# Bag Quest V: The One Bag to Rule Them All (on vacation)



## ahsanford (Aug 29, 2016)

From the author of _Bag Quest IV: The Search for Schlock_ comes the latest in the Bag Quest Series. Hopefully you all can point me in the right direction.

Need help finding a multi-use photo backpack for travel/vacation use with the following design requirements:


Multi-use: The backpack should be roughly half-dedicated to my 5D3 + 2-3 stout but not huge lenses like the 16-35 f/4L IS or 24-70 f/4L IS and half dedicated to personal items like food/jacket/book/ipad/sunglasses/etc.


Size: Must fit under a airplane seat in US coach / be roughly the size of a regular high-school backpack or perhaps a shade bigger.


Style: Cannot clearly and obviously be a camera bag: _No black foam cubey coffins on my back_.


It would be nice if the photo part of the bag can be completely removed for more space on days that I am not shooting.


Must come with a rain cover or have a solid waterproof material and waterproof zippers.


Breathable/padded straps and back rest are a near must as I'm based out of California and sun is a real menace. A hip strap / pad / belt is not needed for this payload.


Would like to have a separate hatch to get the camera out without putting the bag on the ground or rummaging to the bottom of a large single-chambered rucksack.



No bougie Billingham safari-style nonsense or Ona / Belstaff / Holdfast $500 fashion pieces. The mantra is to avoid looking like a tourist and avoid looking like I own a yacht.


Tripod straps are not a must but I wouldn't say no to them.


Zero need for using this while hiking. No need for a camel-back compatibility or anything like that.


Quick / simple access to everything is what I want -- I'm not in love with tented flaps, rolltops you need to uncoil, and buckles are annoying when you try to open a bag that's under an airplane seat. Keep it simple.


Zero need for a laptop compartment. I usually just travel with the iPad (the mini Retina one).


Budget: $200-300-ish, but if it's perfect... I'm listening. I want something well built.

THANKS!

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 29, 2016)

Some ideas for you on bags that hit some (but perhaps not all) of what I'm looking for:

Brevite: This nails not looking like a camera bag. Probably a hair too small and a hair too simple (it's pretty spartan).

Able Archer: Looks really well built... but I might have guns inside of it. Also a bit big.

WNDRD: I don't know if I'm in love with rolltops and the design is a little too 'Berlin architect' for me, but the form factor is just about right and it's not a cubey foam coffin at all.

Langly: A little too bougie / Billingham-y for me. I don't want it to draw that much attention. 

Thule: This ticks all the boxes but it's a little big. Possibly my favorite so far. Play the video.

Mission: This is a hydration pack for cyclists, but I posted it here for look. I dig the design. Find me a camera bag like that. 

Just a few ideas to get you folks percolating on this, thx.

- A


----------



## Eldar (Aug 29, 2016)

f-stop deliver a number of bags in various sizes. They are amongst the very few who deliver true and comfortable backpacks, with very flexible use. I have three sizes for various use, from city walks to long hikes with my 600 ++

Here is one that might fit your bill. However, you should have a look at the other alternatives as well.
http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/loka-ul-2016.html


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 29, 2016)

My first stop for bags is ThinkTank, I added the Urban Disguise 50 recently and it is close to perfect, but not for you.

Take a look at their Perception Pro https://www.thinktankphoto.com/collections/perception-series-backpacks/products/perception-pro-backpack?variant=1235272703 the layout is similar to their Shape Shifter series but closer to your list.

ThinkTank are designed by photographers with actual cameras and lenses  I can't answer for the Perception Pro because I haven't seen one, but I own three of their bags now and if I lost any of them I'd replace them with the same thing tomorrow, can't say much more than that.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 30, 2016)

mindshift horizon?

from their website:
"Gear Profiles

Beltpack

Nikon D810 with a 24-70mm attached horizontally
Canon 5D MIII with 16-35mm II f/2.8 L attached + 24-70mm II f/2.8 L
10" tablet + Sony A7RII with 24-70 f/4.0 attached + 90mm Macro f/2.8 + HVL-F32m Flash
10" tablet, binoculars, energy bars, maps, identification book, etc."

and yes, it comes in black


----------



## tpatana (Aug 30, 2016)

I have 3 bags depending on how much I want to bring. Impossible to have only one bag. Same as telling wife she can have one bag or one pair of shoes.


----------



## pwp (Aug 30, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> My first stop for bags is ThinkTank, I added the Urban Disguise 50 recently and it is close to perfect, but not for you.
> 
> Take a look at their Perception Pro https://www.thinktankphoto.com/collections/perception-series-backpacks/products/perception-pro-backpack?variant=1235272703 the layout is similar to their Shape Shifter series but closer to your list.
> 
> ThinkTank are designed by photographers with actual cameras and lenses  I can't answer for the Perception Pro because I haven't seen one, but I own three of their bags now and if I lost any of them I'd replace them with the same thing tomorrow, can't say much more than that.



+1 yes feel the same way about ThinkTank, they're a highly evolved classy product. Great stuff. 

-pw


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 30, 2016)

have you looked at Tamrac bags? 



> Would like to have a separate hatch to get the camera out without putting the bag on the ground or rummaging to the bottom of a large single-chambered rucksack.



That could be the tricky bit. Without it being a slingbag the only one I can think of is the Mindshift rotation series


----------



## BobG (Aug 30, 2016)

You might want to look at the LowePro Rover AW II. I've had one about 6 years now and its holding up really well. Top sections a bit small but you can get waterproofs, maps, sandwiches etc. which is generally all I need for a day bag. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lowepro-Rover-AW-II-Backpack/dp/B0001MIIHO/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## Fritz_us (Aug 30, 2016)

There are some great suggestions here already -- thanks to the prior posters, I've seen some new bags!

Here's my thoughts, after reading your first 6 criteria, what about starting with a well made, non photo backpack like a Kelty Redwing 44 https://www.rei.com/product/895780/kelty-redwing-44-pack (or similar)? Based on your budget, you have money left over to add inserts from your other bags or look at the inserts sold by camera bag companies. Tenba have some -- or take a look at their 24 litre pack http://www.tenba.com/products/shootout-backpack-24l.aspx

Another option is to add a Peak capture clip, https://www.peakdesign.com/capturewhich lets you have immediate access to the camera while on the move -- or you can easily put the camera into the bag when you want to keep it more hidden or protected.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> have you looked at Tamrac bags?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generally an issue with backpack style camera bags in general. That's why I personally prefer messenger style or other shoulder bags.

And yes, there is no one perfect bag, just the perfect bag for a particular outing. I have a bit of a bag obsession.


----------



## TheDrift- (Aug 30, 2016)

Whats the problem with Billingham?...I went through all the usual suspects before ending up there...wish I had taken the plunge earlier!

If you go for the plain black its could be any old bag

...other than being a messenger style it ticks all your other boxes?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> My first stop for bags is ThinkTank, I added the Urban Disguise 50 recently and it is close to perfect, but not for you.
> 
> Take a look at their Perception Pro https://www.thinktankphoto.com/collections/perception-series-backpacks/products/perception-pro-backpack?variant=1235272703 the layout is similar to their Shape Shifter series but closer to your list.



Thanks. Played the video. I'm not so sure that line -- even the big one in the video -- was intended to dump a 5D3 + 24-70 f/4 into a little drawstring pouch, but I could be wrong. I don't need super thick dividers (I own Kata and GuraGear bags which favor low weight over super protection), but i do need structure in the bag. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2016)

andrei1989 said:


> mindshift horizon?
> 
> from their website:
> "Gear Profiles
> ...



Lovely bag, but it's too telltale a photography bag -- it's a rectangular/boxy foam coffin. Pass, thanks.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> have you looked at Tamrac bags?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't mean 'I need the bag to transform while I'm wearing it', I just need a side or front access just for the camera gear, which is fairly common in backpacks. See pics.

As for Tamrac, their GuraGear line had the Uinta system, which was sweet, but (in true GuraGear fashion) was quite expensive and I think a bit big 'telltale boxy' like their Kiboko / Bataflae bags, of which I own one. I see their stuff as expedition grade / carry everything on your back, and that's not the need here.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2016)

Fritz_us said:


> There are some great suggestions here already -- thanks to the prior posters, I've seen some new bags!
> 
> Here's my thoughts, after reading your first 6 criteria, what about starting with a well made, non photo backpack like a Kelty Redwing 44 https://www.rei.com/product/895780/kelty-redwing-44-pack (or similar)? Based on your budget, you have money left over to add inserts from your other bags or look at the inserts sold by camera bag companies. Tenba have some -- or take a look at their 24 litre pack http://www.tenba.com/products/shootout-backpack-24l.aspx
> 
> ...



Fritz, I love camera bags that do not scream 'camera'. I primarily work out of plain satchel / shoulder bags with either Tenba inserts (if big enough) or hacked-together leftover dividers (if not big enough), so what you are recommending is not unfamiliar territory to me.

But I don't feel the odd 3D shape of a backpack lends itself to such DIY work. Yes, you can find backpack camera inserts like the Tenba satchel one, but they will (a) invariably waste space inside the bag (unless they are a perfect fit) and (b) will not have 'door' to that is conveniently sized and located to get the gear out.

I think the unique nature / contours of a backpack -- especially this mixed-use need -- requires a purpose-built bag. I will go to the pros for this one. 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2016)

The recipe for the 'perfect' camera bag *for you*:





+



+



+



+





;D


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> The recipe for the 'perfect' camera bag *for you*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DIY needs to be clever/hack-ish, not build from scratch. Neuro, how on earth would I have time to make things? (These posts won't write themselves, eh? ;D)

I'm likely to get one of the bags I've already linked, honestly, I just wanted to shake the tree and see if I missed any. Right now I'm waffling between the Brevite / PRVKE (now making a 2nd smaller version) / Thule bags I previously linked. 

I'd love to see a proper video on the Able Archer one, but right now it's just this concept dream piece for war correspondents with seemingly no video reviews online, no unboxing videos, no Amazon reviews, 1 B&H review, etc. = avoid for now. I can't even answer the basic question of 'how big does it sit on my frame' which you get almost instantly from an unboxing or review. Dimensions don't always tell the story, so I prefer a decent review or unboxing if I can get one.

- A


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> The recipe for the 'perfect' camera bag *for you*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F-ing Awesome


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 31, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> From the author of _Bag Quest IV: The Search for Schlock_ comes the latest in the Bag Quest Series. Hopefully you all can point me in the right direction.



So far, I am partial to the Lowepro Flipside AW series.

It ticks off many of your items, but not all.

One big issue with "traditional" backpacks with rear compartment access, is the the straps (and the part of the pack that is on your back) must make ground contact to access the gear inside. The same access is open to people behind you when the pack is on your back.

The Lowepro Flipside allows access without removing the bag, or you can take it off and then put it back on without getting dirty (or dirtier). Your gear can't be accessed from behind, either- at least not the major compartments.


----------



## ninjapeps (Aug 31, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Thanks. Played the video. I'm not so sure that line -- even the big one in the video -- was intended to dump a 5D3 + 24-70 f/4 into a little drawstring pouch, but I could be wrong. I don't need super thick dividers (I own Kata and GuraGear bags which favor low weight over super protection), but i do need structure in the bag.
> 
> - A


I've got a Perception Pro. The bigger pouches can hold a 5Dmk3 or 24-70mm f2.8. Not sure if either a 24-70mm f4 or 16-35mm f4 can fit in the smaller pouches, though. For your needs, I don't think it would be a good fit.

The current version of Lowepro's Fastpack 250 might work.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

ninjapeps said:


> I've got a Perception Pro. The bigger pouches can hold a 5Dmk3 or 24-70mm f2.8. Not sure if either a 24-70mm f4 or 16-35mm f4 can fit in the smaller pouches, though. For your needs, I don't think it would be a good fit.



The "or" above is the deal-breaker. I often travel with the 24-70 f/4 or 16-35 f/4 attached to the 5D3 body. I never bag up a body without a lens attached unless I'm going on an epic trip and every cubic inch is stuffed with gear. So the photo part of this bag needs to play very well with a 24-70 or 16-35 attached. 

- A


----------



## iMagic (Aug 31, 2016)

Have a look at peak design Kickstarter for backpack. If you are in no hurray. I just backed a 30L version but the 20L version looks good too.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

iMagic said:


> Have a look at peak design Kickstarter for backpack. If you are in no hurray. I just backed a 30L version but the 20L version looks good too.



Pass on Peak. I've looked at it. Too gadgety, looks a little more 'camera bag' than 'hybrid bag' and its not my aesthetic. Also, those straps look way too tipped on the stylish side than the comfy/padded/breathable side. For overnight trips with two long airport days, I want comfort.

Looks a super cool bag, do not get me wrong -- it's just not for me.

But yes, the 20L is just about right for size. I'm definitely on the 20-24L side of things for size and not 30L+. I do much more US domestic/shorter duration trips than long international trips where more gear might come along. Also, I really want it to fit under a coach seat in US flights.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

Speaking of Kickstarter:

WNDRD is now making a smaller PRVKE ('provoke') bag: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wandrd/prvke-21-the-best-bag-for-everyday-carry-and-camer

Just about the right size, I was worried the original one would be too big, but this size is A-OK with me. I'm 5'9" and this looks doable for me. Good balance of photo vs. non-photo, and though I'm not in love with a rolltop, it ticks a lot of my other boxes.

Wouldn't get it until after Christmas, though... I'd miss a good 4 trips with it!

- A

P.S. More bag designers need to post pics like below. It's so hard to imagine the real 3D footprint on your back with just L/W/H dimensions. I love simple explainer shots like that.


----------



## zim (Aug 31, 2016)

My small light fav travel/holiday bag

http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/product/brooklyn-sling.html?___SID=U

It's a sling, good access but with a bit of a safety strap when you feel the need. 
Extra clothing would be an issue with three lenses though


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

zim said:


> My small light fav travel/holiday bag
> 
> http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/product/brooklyn-sling.html?___SID=U
> 
> ...



I own no less than 6 shoulder bags / slings -- they are my #1 most used type of bag. But for travel, it's only good for an afternoon or morning at a time. Asymmetric loading + anything more than a spartan 1-2 lens setup + long days = fail (for me). I need a comfortable two strap setup with a back pad for this need. That's the clear gap in my collection.

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2016)

You mention you have Kata bag already but have you looked at others? The bumblebee or the DR466 seem to be in the right direction.


----------



## dave61 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think I have the solution for you: a Pacsafe V25

http://www.pacsafe.com/camsafe-v25-anti-theft-camera-backpack.html.


Top half is everyday rucksack whilst the bottom half is a padded section for your camera and a couple of lenses and accessories; cross-wise it is just about big enough for my Canon 7D with 70-200 L mounted.
There is a quick access panel that opens up from one side around to the front.
When not required the padded unit it is easily removable.
Should be OK for going under seat.
Not sure if the back and straps are breathable enough for you, but you might be able to use the laptop sleeve (which you don't need) to hold a stiffener of some sort to stop the bag slumping against you.
Rain cover included.
There are no tripod straps, but you might be able to rig something up (perhaps with bottle pouch on the side holding the feet).
Safety features are an obvious plus when you are carrying so much expensive gear.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

dave61 said:


> I think I have the solution for you: a Pacsafe V25
> 
> http://www.pacsafe.com/camsafe-v25-anti-theft-camera-backpack.html.
> 
> ...



This actually made my first larger list of about 10 bags (wasn't sure if I was looking at the V17 or V25). Still looks a bit too foam coffin-like of a tell that it's a camera bag, so it was cut in round 1.

- A


----------



## dave61 (Aug 31, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> dave61 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have the solution for you: a Pacsafe V25
> ...


You are setting quite a standard there. To me it looks quite unlike a camera bag. Might be worth a look at one in the flesh.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

dave61 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > This actually made my first larger list of about 10 bags (wasn't sure if I was looking at the V17 or V25). Still looks a bit too foam coffin-like of a tell that it's a camera bag, so it was cut in round 1.
> ...



Fair. I ought to just walk into a bigger camera store and get lost in the bag area. I was at B&H in Manhattan earlier this year and only spent 20 minutes speed-browsing the bags. Opportunity lost!

- A


----------



## Focuzed (Aug 31, 2016)

Have you looked at the Lowepro Photo Hatchback 22L or the updated version Photo Hatchback BP 250 AW II? 

http://store.lowepro.com/ca/photo-hatchback-bp-250-aw-ii-ca

I think this hits most of your pre-requisites. I have the 22L photo hatchback. I have travelled with it for the last 3 years. At first I had T5i with 18-135 attached with the EFs 24 2.8 and 50 1.8 in the pouches. I additionally added the charger, a gps and small camcorder in the other pouches. It all fit nicely and securely. I now travel with a 5Diii, Canon 24-70 4.0, 50 1.8 STM, charger and spare battery. I am hoping to include the 70-300 L and flash soon.

This bag has served me well so far and I have been very pleased with the amount of wear it has. My biggest gripe with the bag is the water bottle side mesh holders. They can snag on rocks and other flora and fauna and rip a little. It's not the bags fault I went through some caves and dense bush but that's only place where the bag has worn. I have never had any issues with air carriers regarding carry on size. I also travel with my iPad but it can fit an 11" netbook of some type.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Still looks a bit too foam coffin-like of a tell that it's a camera bag, so it was cut in round 1.



Ok, new suggestion:





+





Just poking a little fun at the quest for the perfect bag.  That quest is why I have 4 photo backpacks, three Toploaders, two photo belts, and a whole slew of small pouches and cases.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

It's hard to put to words what looks like a camera bag to me. So let's use pictures. See below.

(Full disclaimer -- this is not an all-bags personal manifesto. This is more about a bag _*expressly for travel*_, where I am a little more guarded re: 'open carry' of gear away from the populated tourist areas.)

A = Classic cube-like foam coffin. 100% tell you have expensive equipment in there. *Fail*. (I own this bag, actually, but I'd only use it at very safe or familiar destinations.)

B = Bougie disastersauce. This bag says "Punch me in the face and take my Leica, but please don't steal the star luggage piece of my travel instagram 'lay out all my gear' photos!" *Quadruple fail*.

C = A Honda Civic, but this year's new slightly curvier model. A modern streamlined camera bag that lacks the tell-tale cubey-ness, but still looks like it's meant for gear. "I'm not sure it's a camera bag, but there's probably _something_ good in there." *Fail* (for travel), fine for general use.

D = I might work in an Apple Store. This is the inflection point of doubt with what the bag is for. Could be a school or work bag, just as likely to have a bagged lunch or workout clothes in it, etc. I could own a bag like this but I think there are better options. *Mini-fail*, but not by much.

E = Something that looks weird / different. Camera is not the 1st, 2nd or 3rd thing you think when you see that bag. You think -- "Well, someone's either an artist or at least wishes they were." Just as likely would have a skateboard or large collection of hats or a few copies of Architectural Digest inside. *Pass*. (I am considering this bag presently.)

F = The ultimate sleeper of a camera bag. Stellar misdirection at work here. This is 8000% tickling the part of my brain that smiles when I build a sweet DIY beater of a satchel into a great discreet bag. there may be concerns of robustness / durability, but 'camera bag' is the last thing you'd call this. *Pass*. (I am considering this bag presently.) 

Hope that helps frame up what I'm looking for on the 'not look like a camera bag' front, but the original inputs still apply. I don't want a crappy duffel bag that fools everyone but is also a steaming turd for camera use. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just poking a little fun at the quest for the perfect bag.  That quest is why I have 4 photo backpacks, three Toploaders, two photo belts, and a whole slew of small pouches and cases.



Again, fair. Traveling home to see my family for the holidays is a different 'carry' animal than heading to a sketchy part of town in another country. My stuff's insured, but why would I advertise that I am carrying!

(And I live for Tenba photo inserts on my satchels. Just haven't found a winner one for a traditional American backpack with a U-shaped outer zipper.)

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2016)

Just curious...have you considered disguise instead of design? Take a proper 'boxycube' black photo backpack, and muss it up a bit.


----------



## dcm (Aug 31, 2016)

For less conspicuous travel I went with a Gregory Compass 30 to carry a 6D with a couple of lenses or my M kit.
http://gregorypacks.com/travel/daypacks/compass-30/68396XXXX.html?dwvar_68396XXXX_color=True%20Black

It is a streamlined style and easy access is via a full U-zip on the backpanel. There is a also a sleeve for my iPad in the back panel and a few compression straps to shrink it when not full. You can hang a tripod on the external mounts, but then you are advertising the bag contents. It will hold my Gura Gear inserts just fine if I want to fill it up or I can just use a single small/medium insert and leave the remainder of the pack for other gear.


----------



## dave61 (Aug 31, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> dave61 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


A big camera store is not the only place to look, I stumbled upon the Pacsafe in a travel store.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey gang, just resuscitating this thread -- have we seen any new entrants on the camera-backpack-that-doesn't-look-like-a-camera-backpack front? Someone with roughly equal space for a smallish 5D3 + 1-3 lens setup that leaves half the bag open for a coat, food, travel stuff, etc.?

Reference #1: My original post on requirements

Reference #2: What I mean by 'not standing out'

- A


----------



## Eldar (Jan 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Hey gang, just resuscitating this thread -- have we seen any new entrants on the camera-backpack-that-doesn't-look-like-a-camera-backpack front? Someone with roughly equal space for a smallish 5D3 + 1-3 lens setup that leaves half the bag open for a coat, food, travel stuff, etc.?
> 
> Reference #1: My original post on requirements
> 
> ...


I can only repeat what I said earlier in this thread. F-stop provides a number of alternatives to fit your requirements. They are very flexible, with their ICU concept, they look like regular hiking backpacks, from very small to very large, they are very durable (I have brought my 3 packs on all kinds of abusive trips) and they are very comfortable to carry. Access to camera equipement is through the back, so your gear is always as well protected as it can be. I use three sizes from their Mountain series, wheras my son uses their Ultralight series. We are both very happy with them.


----------



## dave61 (Jan 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Hey gang, just resuscitating this thread -- have we seen any new entrants on the camera-backpack-that-doesn't-look-like-a-camera-backpack front? Someone with roughly equal space for a smallish 5D3 + 1-3 lens setup that leaves half the bag open for a coat, food, travel stuff, etc.?
> 
> Reference #1: My original post on requirements
> 
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2017)

Update on _BQ V: TOBTRTA (ov)
_
The Brevite bags (at least the original backpack design) don't play nice with a 5D sized body out the side hatch, which is a must for me. Apparently the hotshoe catches on the opening quite a bit.

Cross that one off the list. Quick access without dismount is a must.

The quest continues.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2017)

Someone raised a point about Timbuk2 on another thread and I completely missed this little winner:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znfyiwuw4NM

It's out of production but still available at least at Amazon.

A little technical camera-ish bag looking, but not a clear foam coffin. But there's no doubting it nails the 50/50 camera/non-camera split well. In my prior list of rankings, this is between a C and D. Could be worse.

One clear miss: no quickdraw access. You need to put this down to get your camera out.

The quest continues.

- A


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2017)

Lowepro much? 

I have owned my ProTactic 350 long enough now to know how strong, versatile and protective it is. No more need to gingerly set things downor to wish it could do this or that. I bet many of us want a hybrid of our many bags but no one makes the bag like AvTvM wants his camera!

I was bouncing back and forth between a Flipside Sport AV for my large bag and a Incase DSLR Sling (Which I LOVE) and I bought the Protactic on a G.A.Ssy whim due to it's cool urban milspec thing. Well turns out I never use my Flipside or Timbuk2 or converted with insert bags any more. One bag to rule them all. The hip belt is easily removable and the straps are comfy and breezy. The chest strap is solid, unlike the wussy strap on the Flipside. I like things which inspire confidence, this one does. 

Now I know there is either a love it or hate it camp with this bag. I get that.

Oh and that Incase sling? Great adjustments, super wide and comfy strap, easily swings out and back, great velcro for repositioning the dividers. I've been using it for the 5D3 & 100-400 alone and it's perfect. Add a lens and it's back to the Protactic.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 13, 2017)

So the bags that I own would not qualify for your list (Flipside 400AW, Gura Gear Kiboko 22L+, etc).

But, reading where you are coming from, particularly the bag that made you look like you work at an Apple store, I'd encourage you to go military. Some sort of rucksack that you add an insert in. Nothing like making someone think that you are military/ex-military/or wannabe military to give you a bit of added security. 

An example:
http://www.goruck.com/rucksacks/c/102

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/usmc-military-surplus-tactical-one-day-assault-pack-used?a=2059716

Bottom of Page 1 in this thread has an example:
http://community.the-digital-picture.com/showthread.php?t=7115&highlight=backpack


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2017)

docsmith said:


> So the bags that I own would not qualify for your list (Flipside 400AW, Gura Gear Kiboko 22L+, etc).
> 
> But, reading where you are coming from, particularly the bag that made you look like you work at an Apple store, I'd encourage you to go military. Some sort of rucksack that you add an insert in. Nothing like making someone think that you are military/ex-military/or wannabe military to give you a bit of added security.
> 
> ...



1) I own that same Kiboko bag. That's my 'vacation with time to do landscapes in a safe place' bag. Think Hawaii, think the Grand Canyon, etc. Since I don't shoot long glass, I can basically pack the kitchen sink in there for those trips.

2) Love the military beat up old canvas vibe (I own a few), and the best purpose-built-for-a-camera + room for personal items of that type I can't find a review for: http://www.ablearcher.co/ --> the rucksack is comically expensive to justify a pickup without any reviews.

3) I use trekpak in my home camera cabinet (and it's awesome), but again, for this need I want a purpose-built bag with a side hatch down low for quick access.

So unlike for my army of DIY satchels, for this vacation/travel bag I will buy a purpose-built bag with all the zippers / openings / etc. ideally suited for my needs. 

- A


----------



## ethanz (Jan 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just curious...have you considered disguise instead of design? Take a proper 'boxycube' black photo backpack, and muss it up a bit.



I like this idea


----------



## hne (Jan 13, 2017)

How about Fjällräven Kånken?
http://www.fjallraven.com/kanken-no-2

Being originally launched to be a backpack for school children, with a wide selection of colours available means you can get something that mostly looks like you've got a lunch box, an extra sweater, a thermos flask and a rolled-up newspaper in it.






Sewing a zipper into the side of one of these, removing a side pocket, should be relatively easy in comparison to most backpacks I've seen. Or just go with their ready made photo insert: http://www.fjallraven.com/kanken-photo-insert


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2017)

hne said:


> How about Fjällräven Kånken?
> http://www.fjallraven.com/kanken-no-2
> 
> Being originally launched to be a backpack for school children, with a wide selection of colours available means you can get something that mostly looks like you've got a lunch box, an extra sweater, a thermos flask and a rolled-up newspaper in it.
> ...



Again, for _this_ need, DIY / sewing / modification is out. I don't mind a modded up military ammo pouch for walkaround use in town. But for a travel bag, packing efficiency must be high, so I believe it needs to be a two chamber (gear down low with dividers in a photo module / jacket, gloves, hat, ipad, food, sunglasses up high) purpose-built sort of setup.

Also, most stylish backpacks are out for strap + breathability reasons. This is a vacation bag that will be stuffed with (I'm guessing) perhaps 20 pounds of photo + travel cargo, so those Fjallraven straps are tiny, unpadded canvas that will punish my shoulders. Pass, but thanks -- they make wonderful wool sweaters, though. 

But what you've linked + my needs being addressed = the Brevite bag I previously linked. A+ for not looking like a camera bag.

- A


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 13, 2017)

Not sure if this goes into your *Fail!* category, but Vanguard have a number of different bags.
www.vanguardworld.us/nature_us/products/bags/reno-48kg.html
I have one of their slings and it works great if I don't need more than a body with attached 70-200mm, and 4 additional lenses. One extra semi-separate compartment for some small stuff, but no room for food or clothes (unless you consider an energy bar food, and a bikini made from dental floss works as clothes for you). 

They also have the Endeavor -> http://www.vanguardworld.us/nature_us/products/bags/endeavor-bag-1600.html
or the Adaptor 48 (not sure if that one can carry anything but camera gear) -> http://www.vanguardworld.us/photo_video_us/products/camera-bags/adaptor-48.html
Havana 48 (probably similar in size to the last mentioned Adaptor) -> http://www.vanguardworld.us/photo_video_us/products/camera-bags/havana-48.html


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> Not sure if this goes into your *Fail!* category, but Vanguard have a number of different bags.
> www.vanguardworld.us/nature_us/products/bags/reno-48kg.html
> I have one of their slings and it works great if I don't need more than a body with attached 70-200mm, and 4 additional lenses. One extra semi-separate compartment for some small stuff, but no room for food or clothes (unless you consider an energy bar food, and a bikini made from dental floss works as clothes for you).
> 
> They also have the Endeavor -> http://www.vanguardworld.us/nature_us/products/bags/endeavor-bag-1600.html



Thx for the link. I've seen some other Vanguard bags in my searching, but I've never drilled down at their website.

Reno 48: Sharp looking bag. About right, but front-back only access generally means a full dismount to unload the camera. I shoot with a sling/satchel 90% of the time and love the draw-without-dismount such a bag provides. So unless the bag is some transformer like the MindShift 180 packs, I think I have to have the side hatch to draw the body+lens out in a one-shouldered bag-still-being-carried position.

Havana 48: A little unattractive -- and that's a _good_ thing for this vacation bummy nondrescript bag sort of vibe I'm looking for. Unfortunately, they've put something like a hinged photo insert in the bottom that angles out (the back) when you unzip it. (Vanguard didn't even post a picture of how the camera is loaded, I had to find that elsewhere). Again, no side access = no sale.

The Oslo 47 has the side hatch I am looking for but is too small for my needs. I want to just about exactly fill the US coach airline underseat space, which varies by carrier, but runs around 20" / 17" / 11" (50 cm / 43cm / 28cm). That generally puts me in the 22-25L sized bag range.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2017)

I know this seems a hyper overthought thread, but I'm trying to do this with one bag.

The Brevite wins on all measures for nondescript / non-photo bag, and I could take this on trips to developing nations, less nice parts of cities, etc. as it's as non-photo bag as it gets and still works as a comfortable backpack. Has a side hatch, generally gets the photo/non-photo size right, etc. --> I very well may end up buying this bag and fighting to draw/holster my 5D3 each time (if the reviews are correct).

The PRVKE 21 and Thule Covert bags are more versatile, modern bags that I can get more gear into, they look better, they look much more comfortable, etc. and they don't look like camera bags either. And critically, both have the side hatch. I'd feel perfectly comfortable driving around where I live with this, at shiny happy people vacation spots, major metropolitan areas, etc. but I would never take this to a more dangerous place, developing nations, a sketchy part of town, etc. because even though it's not clearly a camera bag, it screams 'laptop or something of value' is inside. 

I'm trying to get -- in one bag -- a complete sleeper from all appearances, but have all kinds of flexibility and modern features on the inside. That bag very may not exist, and I'd end up buying two. Because I _want_ the PRVKE 21 or similar for options/comfort/expandability, but I may _need_ a Brevite in my travels at some point. 

The quest continues for now, but I may pull the trigger soon.

- A


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 13, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I know this seems a hyper overthought thread, but I'm trying to do this with one bag.
> 
> The Brevite wins on all measures for nondescript / non-photo bag, and I could take this on trips to developing nations, less nice parts of cities, etc. as it's as non-photo bag as it gets and still works as a comfortable backpack. Has a side hatch, generally gets the photo/non-photo size right, etc. --> I very well may end up buying this bag and fighting to draw/holster my 5D3 each time (if the reviews are correct).
> 
> ...


Let us know what you decide and post a picture.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 17, 2017)

It's official, my PRVKE 21 has been pre-ordered.

In the end, I was trying to address three needs with one bag:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Bag for vacations where I needed a camera / non-camera merged bag
[*]Bag for work travel where laptop would be involved but I also might want to bring some gear
[*]Bag for discreet camera carry in less safe places
[/list]

In the end, the epiphany that a) I go to unsafe places very infrequently and b) that #2 was a _much_ more pressing unmet need for me (and has been for some time) meant that #1 and #2 could be conveniently folded into one modern mixed-carry bag. #3 is an open issue, but future travel to developing nations might warrant a Brevite bag purchase someday.

Sadly, there is no bag to rule them all. But I'm still geeked about what's coming in the mail. Thanks for the sounding board, everyone.

- A


----------



## ethanz (Jan 17, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Sadly, there is no bag to rule them all.



Because it was thrown into the fires of Mount Doom.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 17, 2017)

ethanz said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, there is no bag to rule them all.
> ...



+1


----------



## slclick (Jan 17, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I agree with a small caveat...I have finally found the right SET of bags for me to cure my bag G.A.S. True, not a single bag but I've got it down to 2 for most of the time and 3 for all of the time.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> I agree with a small caveat...I have finally found the right SET of bags for me to cure my bag G.A.S. True, not a single bag but I've got it down to 2 for most of the time and 3 for all of the time.



That's just craziness. 

I'll still own 6-7 bags for different needs. Proper get-sweaty hiking vs. a casual walkabout, camera + one lens only vs. 2-3 lenses vs. a big loadout, etc. will always drive the need to own a lot of bags.

But the real PITA of traveling on a plane with gear has effectively been solved with this latest acquisition. No more jamming clothes and food into a big foamy camera bag, and no more wrapping my 5D3 + 28 prime in a winter hat and jamming in my work bag or backpack. 

[cue Radiohead] _Everything in its right place.
_
- A


----------

